# Neues Notebook-Netzteil - zu wenig Ampere?



## Kaizen (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Mein Notebook-Netzteil (Sony Vaio) hat gestern aufgehört zu funktionieren, deswegen habe ich mir heute beraten lassen und ein neues gekauft. 
Das scheint soweit auch zu funktionieren, das Notebook wird wieder normal aufgeladen. Aus Zufall ist mir gerade allerdings aufgefallen, dass das neue Netzteil anscheinend zu wenig Ampere hat.
Auf der Verpackungsrückseite steht nämlich: "Ausgangsstrom: 4,5 / 3,75 A". Auf der Rückseite von meinem alten Notebook-Netzteil steht: "OUTPUT: 4,7 A".
Beide laufen übrigens mit 19,5V.

Kann ich das Netzteil ohne Bedenken weiter verwenden? 

Grüße


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2013)

Funktionieren sollte es soweit schon, jedoch könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist, wenn das Notebook auf Vollast läuft.
Sprich: Obwohl du das Notebook am Strom hast, geht der Akku runter.

Kann zwar sein, dass es nie soweit kommt, aber da du es gerade erst heute gekauft hast, würde ich es zurückbringen und ein passendes holen.


----------



## Aer0 (26. Juni 2013)

also als mein netzteil von meinem notebook kaputt war habe ich mal eins von einem ur alt notebook genommen was glücklicherweise nen passenden stecker hatte, dieses hatte ca 2,5 ampeere zu wenig gelifert.
ich musste immer den akku laden wärend es aus wahr und habe es langsamm entladen lassen mit akku + kabel, für die paar tage bis ein universal netzteil geliefert wurde hats aber gut funktioniert^^

bei deinen fehlenden 0,2 A vermute ich, dass dein akku höstens beim spielen langsamm leer geht, ich würde es einfach ausprobieren, am notebook kaputtgehen kann nichts, jedoch würde ich mal drauf achten ob das netzteil nicht überhitzt.


----------

